# Bafles omnidireccionales.



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jul 20, 2007)

Saludos a todos, os rogaría que me hicierais llegar algún diseño de bafles que transmitan el sonido en todas direcciones ( 360 grados ) y no sólo al frente. Sé que hay varias formas de hacerlo, acoustic mass de Bosé con sonido reflejado, con altavoces en varias direcciones como hace D.A.S. , etc.
El sonido grave es muy sencillo hacer que se escuche en toda la sala, pero esto es más complejo conforme ascendemos en el espectro audible ( agudos ). Espero vuestra ayuda.
Gracias y recibid un cordial saludo.


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 17, 2007)

Hola Juan carlos.
Aca te paso unos planos de unas columnas que armé para mi teatro en casa personal y luego de ajustarlas suenen muy bien.
Son un poco complejas de realizar las cajas de madera (requirió de un carpintero) y la verdad que estoy muy satisfecho con su sonido. 

Espero que te resulten de utilidad.

seguimos en contacto

saludos 

juan jose


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 17, 2007)

Juan José , muchas gracias, es usted muy amable. Saludos.


----------



## detrakx (Jul 21, 2008)

Hola juan jose. me encanto ese diseño. la verdad muy orginal que bueno todos los dias uno ve y aprende cosas nuevas.,  
a todo esto se me desprendieron unas dudas.
1- Ese cono de amedra es un difusor para las frecuencias del woofer. ¿?
2- El tweeter es de domo el que figura en la foto ¿? radía de forma cónica.
pero para frecuencias superiores al diametro del mismo se hacen direccionales.
3- La forma de octagono de la caja es para evitar resonancias ?

Exelente trabajo.

SAludos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 22, 2008)

chicos, busquen datos sobre el walsh de ohm speakers, el ohm F precisamente...


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 22, 2008)

alguien escucho ese bafle que tenia un parlante que giraba rapido (360º). Que onda debe haber dado un buen efecto.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 22, 2008)

karapalida, esos que decis deben ser los lesley, que no es un parlante que jira rapido sino que es una suerte de tapa que va girando y va abriendo y cerrando la salida de un bafle... busca lesley cabinets. ahora, parlantes omnidireccionales, para mi. lejos el Ohm F


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 22, 2008)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> karapalida, esos que decis deben ser los lesley, que no es un parlante que jira rapido sino que es una suerte de tapa que va girando y va abriendo y cerrando la salida de un bafle... busca lesley cabinets. ahora, parlantes omnidireccionales, para mi. lejos el Ohm F



Nop  los que yo digo giraban 

No encuentro exactamente el que vi per estoy casi seguro que era un 10" girando


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 22, 2008)

Ya que estamos con esto de omnidireccional.

 

No, no es el primer bong de Sony, es un altavoz. Olvídate de los conos: Este parlante funciona con un filamento metálico vibrando dentro de un tubo de vidrio. Con 1.85 metros de altura, de arriba hacia abajo tiene un tubo de vidrio de 1 metro para los sonidos agudos, luego un altavoz para los medios al centro del equipo y uno para los bajos en la base. Sony presentó ayer el Sountina (NSA-PF1 para los amigos), nombre elegido por una combinación libre de “sound fountain” (fuente de sonido) para que sonara más femenino — al menos según Yoshihiro Mizukura, jefe de la división de audio. Aunque a Sony le encanta contarnos la etimología de sus nombres, eso es lo de menos. 

Capaz de entregar una respuesta de frecuencias entre 50Hz to 20kHz, el Sountain es un altavoz omni-direccional único, capaz de proyectar sonido en 360° de manera perpendicular a su columna de vidrio. En la base tiene una entrada de audio óptico digital, una entrada coaxial digital y una entrada RCA de audio análogo. Tiene soporte para audio de hasta 24bit/96kHz Linear PCM, siendo capaz de representar estéreo fusionando los canales, y soporta información multi-canal de fuentes Dolby Digital y DTS.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 22, 2008)

bueno, bastante interesante lo de sony, la verdad no lo hubiera pensado, igualmente, tambien estan los parlantes de plasma, del cual tambien se ha tratado el tema en este foro, donde mucha gente ni oyo hablar de ellos y sin embargo se empezo a trabajar en ellos en 1958, y se empezo a producir por mukane para electrovoice en la decada del ´60, hoy dia los ionovac (asi se llamaban) los esta fabricando la firma ACCAPELLA, aca en particular posteo la dir de una nota que se le hizo a los walsh de ohm, precisamente a los ohm F, que creo que se puede llegar  a reproducir a diferencia de los ionovac y del producto nuevo de sony.

http://www.soundadviceblog.com/?p=436


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 22, 2008)

yo me entere lo del plasma en este mismito foro, ahora, precios de estas bellezas? me parece que va a ser mas barato que me compre un depto en recoleta


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 28, 2008)

detrakx dijo:
			
		

> Hola juan jose. me encanto ese diseño. la verdad muy orginal que bueno todos los dias uno ve y aprende cosas nuevas.,
> a todo esto se me desprendieron unas dudas.
> 1- Ese cono de amedra es un difusor para las frecuencias del woofer. ¿?
> 2- El tweeter es de domo el que figura en la foto ¿? radía de forma cónica.
> ...



Hola dettrakx. Perdon por mi demora.
Los bafles suenan muy bien y son algo complicado de carpinteria. El cono donde alojas el tweeter que efectivamente es de domo, es un difusor de 360º para las frecuencias del woofer. Yo los tengo recortados en 3500 hz con un crossover pasivo de 12 db/octava.
El tweeter irradaia en forma conica pero ademas lleva un cono mas chiquitito de madera que to por razones de practicidad no los construi y como asi suena bien luego no los puse. Habria que probar con ellos colocados en el centro del tw y escuchar si cambia mucho la calidad del sonido.
La forma de octogono es para evitar resonancias ya que es sabido que cuanto menos rectos los angulos de las caras de los recintos acusticos mejor para los graves. Evita resonancias como tu dices.

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## detrakx (Jul 28, 2008)

Muchas gracias por tu respuestas ahora se me aclararon varias dudas .

saludos .


----------

